# Something Sad I noticed



## bigfatrat (7 mo ago)

Maybe this will upset some people to read because I'm sure this is a topic most of us can relate to on some level so if you don't want to feel irritated/sad do not read.

So a lot of younger people, younger girls seem to be the biggest demographic buying rats. It feels like every time something is wrong with my rats and I'm searching for solutions online I stumble across these really disheartening posts for help... it's like younger people living with their parents still who do not have the ability to pay for vet visits/can't even drive to the store on their own that are desperately trying to convince their parents to do something to help their sick rat.
It really hits close to home with me because I have lost pets growing up because of this. Not from old age or accident, just horrible unnecessary deaths. Why? Because the adults did not care. It's like they don't understand that animals are capable of pain/suffering or they think that since it's an animal it's "tougher than you think" It infuriates me to no end and it's so stupid/stubborn. 

I don't want to say what happened unless people really end up wanting to know because it still traumatizes me to this day. There was literally nothing I could do or say because "oh ahha its just a dumb little girl overly concerned about their wittle pet" I'll be the first to say kids aren't to be treated as adults, but that doesn't mean they're literally stupid or incapable of making judgment. You can LEARN about your pet and be able to tell when something is up/what signs to look out for. A child can and will learn about the animal they're interested in and actually retain information. It's so nasty to tell a kid they're "making too big a deal" out of the visible suffering of a pet that they love.Or worse is to laugh at it because it's "cute' and still not doing anything. I can't comprehend why people act like this to children. I swear to god it really pushed this mentality into me that I can't share/show my feelings to people.. especially when I'm mourning or worried about someone. I can only imagine that these kids asking for help are going to go through the exact same thing I did. I just have to say it's not your fault for wanting an animal. All kids want things that they might nor be able to handle and it's up to the adult to either help them with their interest or guide them away from it if it's not the right time. You literally have no idea what you're in for and things tend to look easier.

I can't tell if these adults willingly ignore an animals suffering and the emotional distress of their children because they don't want to "deal" with it, can't afford it, lack empathy, or what. Or if they are just super out of tune and just not capable of seeing bad things around them. I just don't get it. 

I totally get that some people act overly zealous when caring for pets and shell out a lot of money on things that might not be needed... but my god isn't that better than just allowing suffering and belittling someone else for actually caring? Why the **** did you let your kid get a rat if you're not willing to help out AT ALL and you don't want to "deal" with it? You're the adult. Say no or step up and at least give a **** a little about animal your kid probably loves just as much as a dog or cat.

Also the cherry on top is the guilt tripping. "Well you're the one who wanted it" I was 11 when my bunny died (I got him when I was 7) The other lived only 2 years... and it was all blaming me for wanting a pet in the first place. I felt so so so guilty and horrible for years. I still have nightmares about this subject. The pets I had as a 5-10 year old have been used to guilt me even as an adult. It's about how selfish I am for wanting a pet, how I'm not responsible enough etc. I wasn't allowed to keep them in the environment that I wanted them to be in and that they needed to be healthy and if I showed concern I was too dramatic or cared too much about an animal.
I know I'm making it sound like I have this giant list but I'm mainly talking about two rabbits. I've always loved animals and as a kid you have no grasp on the responsibilities or realities of having a pet and it's just up to your parents to say yes or no and to expect to pay for the vet when it's time. If that bugs you then literally just say no. That's it.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
I completely agree that this situation is wrong, and very hard on the child and the pet.
I often suggest on this forum that if a child wants to get pet rats and their parents aren't into it, then wait. Just wait, and don't push it because you might end up with a pet that gets sick and your parents won't provide any veterinary care because they are not really on board (and never were). 
In my country, the parents are legally required to get an animal veterinary care even if it is owned by one of their children. I assume the law is the same in the US but I don't really know about this for sure. However, sadly we still hear of situations like you mentioned where the animals don't get proper care.


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

When I was younger if I wanted a pet my parents made my write a while essay about them and their care/possible health risks or I wasn't allowed to have it. I'm planning on doing this with my son when he's old enough too. I think everyone should have to do this because you may find out that pet isn't for you or it's just not the right time. Too many animals are unnecessarily neglected because of ignorant parents.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

I got my first rats when I was seven! My parents did some researc, but not enoug. They lived in a DCN and had the best food and stuff, but we didnt clean their cage of free roam enough! A year later I started to watch rat YouTube videos! I would only watch them! Then I learned about proper rat care and fixed ours! I feel horrible about it! My parents trust me with my rat diagnosis! If possibl, no vet, but if I say we need a vet, wee see a vet. I’m 12!


----------



## PotHeadSteve (Jan 2, 2022)

hmm that is weird. My parents growing up would atleast take me. But vet care for rats can be expensive and a lot don't realize they need atleast rudimentary vet care.


----------

